# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Our Wedding

## tennents

Me and my husband got married on the 20th september 2012. a couple of photo's just to share with you's all. 










We would also Like to thank everyone who had given us a wedding present! Also for everyone who had attended.  :Smile:

----------


## Iffy

Lovely photo's tennents!
Wishing you both a very happy and long life together!  :Grin:

----------


## poppett

Thank you for sharing.   I love putting faces to orgers!

Hope you have a long and happy life together.xx

----------


## tennents

awww darling thanks-you for sharing our pics with the Orgers, sorry i'm Hubby

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Congrats! You got married on my birthday too!

----------


## tennents

Thanks for all the lovely messages  :Smile:

----------


## tennents

> Congrats! You got married on my birthday too!


Haha ace! Hope you had such a good day just as much as we had  :Smile:  Happy belated Birthday  :Smile:

----------


## Liz

Many congratulations. Wishing you both every happiness.  :Smile:

----------


## tennents

> Many congratulations. Wishing you both every happiness.


Thanks all very appreciated  :Smile:

----------

